# Sheikh Zayed Rd [Pakistan] :- Construction begins next week!



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> how do you want to know it's the best when you've never seen renders and photos?



there lots of renderings of DHI on http://dhai.com.pk/photogallary.php, go throught all the pages.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

unfortunately i can't see any real towers there
but these might be launched later? :dunno:


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

I think he's jokin, look at his first post hehe.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Guys...*

19 of these highrises would be built. They might've changed plans for the area, since they plan to build it on the SZR pattern. But this model was on display for the project. The land has been bought by Al-Ghurair from DHA for the development. So, this'll be the DHA Islamabad Phase I extension project, and would be located on the GT highway.

*Picture taken @ the Karachi Expo Center, International Trade and Industrial Fair 2005*


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Are those 20-storeys?


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

Krazy said:


> Are those 20-storeys?


no 22 storys


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

they are all 25 storeys.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

but then they don't have anything in common but the name


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

so these are the only buildings on the road? the real sheikh zayed road has more then 80 buildings and much higher buildings and even more being made. 

this is the greatest project in the world.


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

no there is also bahria town on gt road who are making 38 storey twin tower
and mnay new societys like silicon valley.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> but then they don't have anything in common but the name


The project is huge, this is just a part of it. The Al-Ghurair group said they were going to invest $800million to develop the Shahra-e-Nahyan (Sheikh Zayed Rd). So, we could see more developments as well, like other highrises, etc. $800m seems like a good amount for a lot more buildings than shown.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Sultan said:


> The project is huge, this is just a part of it. The Al-Ghurair group said they were going to invest $800million to develop the Shahra-e-Nahyan (Sheikh Zayed Rd). So, we could see more developments as well, like other highrises, etc. $800m seems like a good amount for a lot more buildings than shown.


ah, so this is just the first phase
excited to see more


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

Sultan said:


> The project is huge, this is just a part of it. The Al-Ghurair group said they were going to invest $800million to develop the Shahra-e-Nahyan (Sheikh Zayed Rd). So, we could see more developments as well, like other highrises, etc. $800m seems like a good amount for a lot more buildings than shown.


isn't there a similar road being madefor Lahore?


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> ah, so this is just the first phase
> excited to see more


First Phase is already underconstruction. Its a housing project, with lots of highrises as well. This is the Phase I *Extension*. So you can expect sub-extensions of this extension as well


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

Raza said:


> isn't there a similar road being madefor Lahore?


Nope. Thats Shanza-leezay (sp?), a famous French Street, being replicated in Lahore, in Bahria Town Phase C.


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

Shanelisee of Paris will be replicated in rawalpindi bahria town phrase 8/9 not lahore, it will also be off GT road. also pharse 8/9 of bahria town will include a replication of Putra Jiya of Malaysia is well, and TAK of malaysia would be constructing both these two projects.

malik riaz signs the contract with TAK, 
http://www.bahriatown.com.pk/main/links/tak_consultants.htm

other projects which TAK have
http://www.bahriatown.com.pk/main/business_times_malaysian_newspaper.html


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

Raza said:


> isn't there a similar road being madefor Lahore?



lahore has main boulvard in gulberg which has towers and shopping malls but not that tall. ring road will also have a few high risers.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*The Advertisement. As it appears in DAWN (Pakistan's Daily). Al Ghurair and DHA are on an aggressive marketing campaign. Running ads on TV, and short documentaries.*


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Update -*

The project was launched on June 4th, and construction begins in 3 months times. The project will comprise of around 19 - 20 highrises, and will take 3 years to complete.

Here's the thread, added a few renders, and details,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4351738#post4351738


----------



## Admiror (Apr 23, 2005)

Any idea about the prices of the land yet ???


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

Admiror said:


> Any idea about the prices of the land yet ???


You can always contact them 

*Site & Sales Office: * 
DHA, Islamabad, Phase II, Zone 5
UAN : +92-51 111-244-244

*Corporate Office:* 
Razia Sharif Plaza, 2nd Floor, 90 West, Blue Area, Islamabad.
Tel : 92 51 2802125-8 Fax : 92 51 2802129

*Dubai Office: * 
Office # 410, Atrium Centre, Bank Street, Bur Dubai
P.O.Box 28601, Dubai, UAE
Tel: 971 4 352 7000 Fax: 971 4 352 7035

or visit there *website* @ www.alghurairgiga.com


----------



## Admiror (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Sultan.

Nice project and a humble tribute to a person who definitley deserves much more than this.


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

Dubai Office: 
Office # 410, Atrium Centre, Bank Street, Bur Dubai
P.O.Box 28601, Dubai, UAE
Tel: 971 4 352 7000 Fax: 971 4 352 7035

i have been here, its a really dirty plaza in dubai.


----------

